

Markets are Efficient if and only if P = NP - nopassrecover
http://www.moneyscience.com/pg/blog/Admin/read/59574/on-the-nature-of-genius-trading-and-hindsight-phil-maymin-on-his-paper-markets-are-efficient-if-and-only-if-p-np

======
nopassrecover
Video discussion of this (quite-readable) paper:
<http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1773169>

